# SMTP-Connection



## valkuere (16. März 2006)

Wie kann man sich in einer Java-Applikation zu einem SMTP-Server verbinden? (z.B. gmx...)
Gibts da eine Methode der man PW und Username mitgeben kann oder so?

thx


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2006)

Hallo!

Klar geht dass,  mit Java Mail -> http://java.sun.com/products/javamail/

Gruss Tom


----------



## valkuere (16. März 2006)

ja diese Bibliotheken habe ich auch schon. Jetzt versuche ich zu einen smtp-Server zu verbinden, um dann eine Mail zu senden. Nur finde ich dazu kein Bsp o.Ä. ...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/228224-mails-aus-servlet-verschicken.html?highlight=javamail

Gruss Tom


----------



## valkuere (16. März 2006)

ah thx das scheints beim ersten blick zu sein


----------



## valkuere (16. März 2006)

hmmm..... ich bekomme immer die Exception:

Could not connect to SMTP host: mail.gmx.net, port: 25

Das hab ich geschrieben:


```
import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import com.sun.corba.se.impl.protocol.giopmsgheaders.MessageBase;
import javax.activation.*;

public class SendMail2
{
  public static void postMail( String recipient,
                               String subject,
                               String message, String from )
    throws MessagingException
  {
    Properties props = new Properties();

    props.put("mail.store.protocol", "pop3");
    props.put("mail.transport.protocol", "smtp");
    props.put("mail.user", "");
    props.put("mail.pop3.host", "pop.gmx.net");
    props.put("mail.smtp.host", "mail.gmx.net");
    props.put("User", "blabla");
    props.put("Password", "blabla");
    
    Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance( props );

    Message msg = new MimeMessage( session );

    InternetAddress addressFrom = new InternetAddress( from );
    msg.setFrom( addressFrom );

    InternetAddress addressTo = new InternetAddress( recipient );
    msg.setRecipient( Message.RecipientType.TO, addressTo );

    msg.setSubject( subject );
    msg.setContent( message, "text/plain" );
    Transport.send( msg );
  }

  public static void main( String args[] ) throws Exception
  {
    postMail( "bla@gmx.de",
              "Tolles Buch",
              "Wow. Das Buch ist schön zu lesen",
              "bla@gmx.de");
  }
}
```

woran kann das jetzt noch liegen? 
Sind doch alle notwendigen Dinge übergeben worden...


----------

